# Domani e' Lunedi'



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

Che palle!!!!

Non che con la domenica che ho passato andare in ufficio domani mi cambi la vita...pero' il lunedi' e' tediante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dalla disperazione oggi ho comprato 13 (numero sfigato) biglietti della lotteria... almeno vincere il mutuo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...e una kelly 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma voi non lo odiate il lunedi'?


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2007)

con la domenoca afosa che ho passato..no...neanche il condizionatore mi ha salvato..aspetto che la sera butti meglio...speriamo...


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che palle!!!!
> 
> Non che con la domenica che ho passato andare in ufficio domani mi cambi la vita...pero' il lunedi' e' tediante
> 
> ...


Per me il lunedì non è un vero e proprio inizio di settimana in quanto spesso lavoro anche il sabato e la domenica.
Perciò....
Air


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che palle!!!!
> 
> Non che con la domenica che ho passato andare in ufficio domani mi cambi la vita...pero' il lunedi' e' tediante
> 
> ...



Beh non è che odio il lunedi..........sono io che sembro uno zombi


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che palle!!!!
> 
> Non che con la domenica che ho passato andare in ufficio domani mi cambi la vita...pero' il lunedi' e' tediante
> 
> ...


beh diciamo che mi pesa il lunedi, in base all'andamento della domenica.


domani sarà un bel lunedi perchè l'inquilino se va fuori dalle scatole.lontano...lontano.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mai abbastanza lontano


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Beh non è che odio il lunedi..........sono io che sembro uno zombi


perchè Fabri?


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che palle!!!!
> 
> Non che con la domenica che ho passato andare in ufficio domani mi cambi la vita...pero' il lunedi' e' tediante
> 
> ...


 
il lunedi è da mal di testa 99 volte su 100.
ma questa settimana sarò fuori ufficio fino a giovedi.un evento speciale.con cene.in cui sfoggerò le cosucce che mi sono acquistata...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè Fabri?


Perchè il pensiero di dover lavorare 5 giorni prima dell'agognato WE .....mi uccide


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2007)

*Dererum*

I sottili piaceri della vita...dare un senso a ciò che si è speso


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Perchè il pensiero di dover lavorare 5 giorni prima dell'agognato WE .....mi uccide


No ...a me a volte piace, tutto dipende dalle domeniche


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> I sottili piaceri della vita...dare un senso a ciò che si è speso


 
esatto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














sapessi che piacere oggi preparare la valigia....


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2007)

*Dererum*

Taci..che rosico.


----------



## MariLea (24 Giugno 2007)

*capisco Lettrice...*

Certo il lunedi è bruttarello assaje...
il primo lunedì dopo le ferie... è  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ORRRRENDO!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No ...a me a volte piace, tutto dipende dalle domeniche


Per me dipende dal tipo di lavoro che mi aspetta, se piacevole o......palloso.


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2007)

*Fabrizio*

Anche...domani sarò quasi sola in ufficio....tutti in ferie... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quindi bella mole di lavoro...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

Domani sara' il mio ultimo lunedi' con l'assistente... poi saro' sola fino ad Ottobre... dovro' lavorare


----------



## Old Compos mentis (24 Giugno 2007)

Quando lavoravo non mi pesava affatto il lunedì in ufficio, anzi, devo dire che attendevo con ansia il lunedì lavorativo perché per me sabato e domenica significavano studiare dalle 8 a sera tardi, quindi il lunedì in ufficio spaparanzata sulla poltrona e con qualche scartoffia contabile da trattare, senza quei capperi di manuali davanti agli occhi, era liberatorio!!!


----------



## Old Leger (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che palle!!!!
> 
> Non che con la domenica che ho passato andare in ufficio domani mi cambi la vita...pero' il lunedi' e' tediante
> 
> ...


 
Io a dire il vero, è un periodo che il lunedì lo ADORO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche...domani sarò quasi sola in ufficio....tutti in ferie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spero per te che almeno ci sia un buon impianto di condizionamento!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che palle!!!!
> 
> Non che con la domenica che ho passato andare in ufficio domani mi cambi la vita...pero' il lunedi' e' tediante
> 
> ...


In genere si, ma domani sarà un giorno importante, lavorativamente parlando...poi a metà settimana stacco fino al prossimo lunedì (compreso) quindi per un pò il lunedì...è ok!!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che palle!!!!
> 
> Non che con la domenica che ho passato andare in ufficio domani mi cambi la vita...pero' il lunedi' e' tediante
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

*Pimpi*

Lunedi in attivo:


1. mi sono svegliata bene, benchè abbia dormito su un qualcosa che un letto non era, per pigrizia.

2. mi sono svegliata con una persona che mi ha fatto il caffè ( non era il coinquilino naturalmente ) era quella strega di mia madre...ma questo gesto piccolo per me sconosciuto è bastato per farmi essere piu' felice.

3. mio padre ringaluzzito piu' che mai..gli ho chiesto cosa avesse fumato durante la notte mi ha risposto con una risata. 

4. il coinquilino per dieci giorni non lo vedo....SONO FELICE.

5. ho conosciuto una persona molto interessante ( una donna )

6. c'è il sole ma non fa aldissimo, grazie tante..sono in ufficio..che idiota che sono.

7. la persona del punto 5 mi ha dato una informazione che mi serviva.

8. vorrei partire per il nord...tanto...vorrei andare in austria, in olanda, salto a bruges...e poi anche a Vienna...e poi basta. okkei.

beh si..nella loira anche.

beh...è una bella giornata!

*E la vostra?*


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


stai una sckifezza porcolo?

che è successo? dimmi..tutto...

o cosa non è successo...


----------



## La Lupa (25 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *E la vostra?*


Ho la febbre.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

La mia fa schifo


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho la febbre.


oh signur...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La mia fa schifo


 




che è successo Lettrice...?!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> stai una sckifezza porcolo?
> 
> che è successo? dimmi..tutto...
> 
> o cosa non è successo...


la macchina stamattina quando l'acqua tocca i 90° fa un cazzo di fischio tipo moka, ...o è la pompa, oppure il circuito refrigerante...comunque sia, manna per il mio meccanico


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la macchina stamattina quando l'acqua tocca i 90° fa un cazzo di fischio tipo moka, ...o è la pompa, oppure il circuito refrigerante...comunque sia, manna per il mio meccanico


 


e poi...cos'altro...la moka non basta per far girare le madonne


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e poi...cos'altro...la moka non basta per far girare le madonne


insomma...
comunque...
ieri ero al mare oggi no.
ieri la macchina funzionava bene oggi no.
e poi...ho un bel dubbio....ci devo pensare su bene!
Mi sa che prossimamente posterò per sentire qualche parere da voi.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> insomma...
> comunque...
> ieri ero al mare oggi no.
> ieri la macchina funzionava bene oggi no.
> ...








  urca.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

Che giornata di merda!!!!

Ma ho la consolazione che domani sara' anche peggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e' che ho dovuto cancellare la prenotazione nel beauty centre il giorno del mio compleanno perche' mi hanno murato la richiesta di un giorno libero 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Una fantastica settimana anche a voi..bastardi


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che giornata di merda!!!!
> 
> Ma ho la consolazione che domani sara' anche peggio
> 
> ...


In compenso, c'è chi ha trascorso una giornata d'ozio. Ovvero il sottoscritto. Dormito, mangiato, intervenuto sul forum, aridormito, arimangiato....













Air


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> In compenso, c'è chi ha trascorso una giornata d'ozio. Ovvero il sottoscritto. Dormito, mangiato, intervenuto sul forum, aridormito, arimangiato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma la ruota gira 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: sta dannata ruota per gira', gira ma non capisco perche' becchi sempre le stesse persone


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la ruota gira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti: mi spettano massacranti mesi di luglio ed agosto...mica cazzi!
Air


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Infatti: mi spettano massacranti mesi di luglio ed agosto...mica cazzi!
> Air


E' la giusta punizione per chi sfotte chi si sta facendo il mazzo...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Infatti: mi spettano massacranti mesi di luglio ed agosto...mica cazzi!
> Air


comunque non dirmi dove vai a volare... destinazioni SOLARI non me le menzionare che qua fa tempo da lupi.. anzi pure quelli si sposterebbero


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> E' la giusta punizione per chi sfotte chi si sta facendo il mazzo...


Hai ragione....





   P E R D O N A T E M I


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> comunque non dirmi dove vai a volare... destinazioni SOLARI non me le menzionare che qua fa tempo da lupi.. anzi pure quelli si sposterebbero


Non faccio il basatardo. Se fossi stato cattivo, ti avrei svelato che avrò dei voli per Maldive, Egitto, Grecia, Spagna e forse Messico e S. Domingo e dintorni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però, ti rispetto...fingo di dirti che...più che ad Amsterdam non andrò. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non faccio il basatardo. Se fossi stato cattivo, ti avrei svelato che avrò dei voli per Maldive, Egitto, Grecia, Spagna e forse Messico e S. Domingo e dintorni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastardolo


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non faccio il basatardo. Se fossi stato cattivo, ti avrei svelato che avrò dei voli per Maldive, Egitto, Grecia, Spagna e forse Messico e S. Domingo e dintorni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo dicevo io che ho sbagliato mestiere


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Lo dicevo io che ho sbagliato mestiere


Lo dicevo io che non abbocco mai quelli giusti perche' odio le divise


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo dicevo io che non abbocco mai quelli giusti perche' odio le divise


Non subisci il fascino della divisa??????? Fai bene, anche perchè ci sono professioni senza divisa che sono molto ma molto più affascinanti.
Air


----------



## Old simo (25 Giugno 2007)

*ah si?*



Airforever ha detto:


> Non subisci il fascino della divisa??????? Fai bene, anche perchè ci sono professioni senza divisa che sono molto ma molto più affascinanti.
> Air


tipo?


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> tipo?


Tipo...insegnanti: nessuna divisa, niente di elettronico e di automatico (come sull'aereo), a tu per tu con tutti i passeggeri (gli alunni)...che figata. E alla promozione di ognuno di loro, è anche merito degli insegnanti. Gratificante!
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*Però*



Airforever ha detto:


> Non subisci il fascino della divisa??????? Fai bene, anche perchè ci sono professioni senza divisa che sono molto ma molto più affascinanti.
> Air


...il fascino della divisa ...è innegabile 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyxbb6g1TRQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> Tipo...insegnanti: nessuna divisa, niente di elettronico e di automatico (come sull'aereo), a tu per tu con tutti i passeggeri (gli alunni)...che figata. E alla promozione di ognuno di loro, è anche merito degli insegnanti. Gratificante!
> Air


 
Certo certo, purchè si faccia quel lavoro con dedizione e responsabilità, se no è una professione come tutte le altre che serve a sbarcare il lunario.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...il fascino della divisa ...è innegabile
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyxbb6g1TRQ&mode=related&search=


Cosa si dicono? Non capisco la loro lingua... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Beh, la divisa da pilota imbarcato è nettamente più affascinante che quella da pilota civile.
Air


----------



## Old simo (25 Giugno 2007)

*Infatti...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Certo certo, purchè si faccia quel lavoro con dedizione e responsabilità, se no è una professione come tutte le altre che serve a sbarcare il lunario.....
> Bruja


 
da insegnante...dico che è assolutamente vero...tra l'altro molti (troppi!) sottovalutano questo lavoro, che ha in realtà una grande responsabilità...se lo si fa solo x lo stipendio, non ha alcun senso, anzi procura danni, molti...ma se lo si fa con dedizione e credendoci, da molte molte soddisfazioni! 
simo.


----------



## Old simo (25 Giugno 2007)

*Beh....*



Airforever ha detto:


> Tipo...insegnanti: nessuna divisa, niente di elettronico e di automatico (come sull'aereo), a tu per tu con tutti i passeggeri (gli alunni)...che figata. E alla promozione di ognuno di loro, è anche merito degli insegnanti. Gratificante!
> Air


 
carino lui......con la categoria.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*eh sì  ...*



Airforever ha detto:


> Cosa si dicono? Non capisco la loro lingua...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con una divisa diversa ...non avrebbe alcun fascino ...


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con una divisa diversa ...non avrebbe alcun fascino ...


...la mia categoria ringrazia...


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...la mia categoria ringrazia...


Confessa, ti senti tutto "sbausciato"...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Confessa, ti senti tutto "sbausciato"......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..in effetti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









...mi sento un po'...Sbrodolino, figlio di Roccolo


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non subisci il fascino della divisa??????? Fai bene, anche perchè ci sono professioni senza divisa che sono molto ma molto più affascinanti.
> Air


 
Il fatto e' che a me i professionisti mi annoiano.. mi piacciono i matti


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che a me i professionisti mi annoiano.. mi piacciono i matti


Io non sono professionista e credo d'aver dimostrato di essere matto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









  annota, annota...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io non sono professionista e credo d'aver dimostrato di essere matto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Annoto, annoto


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Io non sono professionista* *e credo d'aver dimostrato di essere matto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dillo prima di mettere in moto, Air...vedrai come si svuota l'aereo


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Annoto, annoto


Tu annota pure... però quella di Air è autopromozione pubblicitaria "occulta"!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu annota pure... però quella di Air è autopromozione pubblicitaria "occulta"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Che dire io annoto... poi le note le perdo sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ecco infatti avevo il CV di una disgraziata e l'ho perso


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu annota pure... però quella di Air è autopromozione pubblicitaria "occulta"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Occulta!??!? seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Occulta!??!? seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


 
Volevo ben dire!!! 
Aspettavo che ti facessi vivo.... diversamente avrei pensato che "certa" pubblicità era più pubblicità di altra !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Volevo ben dire!!!
> Aspettavo che ti facessi vivo.... diversamente avrei pensato che "certa" pubblicità era più pubblicità di altra !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Azzzz...

Senti qua e' avanzato un pezzo di torta mele e cannella... un'addolcitina no eh?


----------



## Old smerciula (26 Giugno 2007)

cof..cof..cof..

ma che diavolo mi è andato di traverso..


----------



## Iris (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che a me i professionisti mi annoiano.. mi piacciono i matti


Ho una lunga esperienza in fatto di matti. Ora ne vorrei uno sano di mente. Sai per provare...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho una lunga esperienza in fatto di matti. Ora ne vorrei uno sano di mente. Sai per provare...


Peccato, mi sa che ne escludi una bella fetta!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Peccato, mi sa che ne escludi una bella fetta!!!


Almeno noi del forum di sicuro


----------



## Iris (26 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*

Lo so. Ma tanto per provare. Poi torno dai matti...nel mio ambiente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Il problema è che forse uno sano non vuole me


----------



## Iris (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Almeno noi del forum di sicuro


Infatti non lo dite in giro.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo so. Ma tanto per provare. Poi torno dai matti...nel mio ambiente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi s'assomiglia si piglia?!?!?


----------



## Iris (26 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*

Io faccio la seria..dopo qualche settimana sgamano


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io faccio la seria..dopo qualche settimana sgamano


naaaa..meglio mostrare da subito il "meglio"...se passa quello, dopo è tutta una discesa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ps. bisogna che lo tenga bene a mente pure io!!!


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> naaaa..meglio mostrare da subito il "meglio"...se passa quello, dopo è tutta una discesa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'ho già detto che se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti???
Bruja

p.s. Siccome non sò se sei presbite..... la scritta sul mio nuovo avatar è :
"Mosè la smetti di fare il bastardo!!!"


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> l'ho già detto che se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti???
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Siccome non sò se sei presbite..... la scritta sul mio nuovo avatar è :
> "Mosè la smetti di fare il bastardo!!!"


10 decimi Bru...ma non c'è bisogno di leggere sull'avatar con te!!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Occhio di falco*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> 10 decimi Bru...ma non c'è bisogno di leggere sull'avatar con te!!!


E' una VELATA.....lusinga? Giusto per sapere, sai oggi non ho messo la cintura di castità!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' una VELATA.....lusinga? Giusto per sapere, sai oggi non ho messo la cintura di castità!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' una VELATA.....lusinga? Giusto per sapere, sai oggi non ho messo la cintura di castità!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

